

Verizons case against full disclosure / "Narcissistic Vulnerability Pimps" - sl_
http://securityblog.verizonbusiness.com/2010/04/22/redefining-security-researcher/

======
noonespecial
Narcissistic Vulnerability Pimp - One who causes us to have to immediately pay
those from the first two groups to avoid the losses that would result from the
fourth group when really we'd prefer to do nothing at all and hope no one ever
finds out how lousy our product was to begin with.

That's better.

